# Calling all 2011-2012 silverado 2500HD owners



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi friends. Can any of you tell me the front gawr on your crew cab 2012 silverado 2500HDs?

My problem is this...I am looking into buying a new 2012 silverado 2500hd 6.0 liter crew cab truck this week with plow prep package. On Western's quick match site it lists the FGAWR options as 4800lbs, 5200lbs, and 6000lbs. It only lists the Wide-out as being compatible with the 5200 and 6000 pound axles. 

Last fall I bought a new wideout for my 2003 1500HD which are compatible according to the quick match utility. I have been on ebay looking at door stickers trying to figure out what these trucks come with as far as FGAWRs, which all seem to be 4800lbs. It's late and don't want to call my salesman right now and am getting myself nerved up thinking my plow won't be compatible with a new truck. 

I cant imagine a 2012 with the upgraded frame and suspension is less capable than my 1500hd, but at the same time the numbers aren't adding up.

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Rainer (Dec 15, 2011)

Try Edmunds.com. http://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/si...tures-specs.html?sub=crew-cab&style=101406985


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

Go to gm or Chevy and look it up in the specs


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

This scares me even more. According to Chevy's website the only available FGAWR is 4800 lbs. This could put a damper on my getting a new truck.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a 2011 my truck has a 9.5 Snowdogg VXF on it I will look to see what mine is. 

That 2011HD does it have plow prep?


----------



## JohnDeere2320 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes it will have plow prep package. Thanks


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I think your getting worked up over nothing 2011, 2012 GMs have strong front ends


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The info you need should be here:http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2013_BB/2013_LD_SpAppSnoP_071612.pdf

Bill


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Does GM actually change any thing between the 4800 and 6000 front rating....other than the sticker and maybe tires ? That's the more important question.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Have your dealer run the VIN to be sure.they will be able to that over the phone The rule is gas 2500 is a 4800. The 5200 is a duramax. The 6000 is 3500 drw gas or duramax. I have seen the 5200 in a 2500 gas that had extended wheel bases but most of them come from dealer that do fleet sales.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

RLM;1486378 said:


> Does GM actually change any thing between the 4800 and 6000 front rating....other than the sticker and maybe tires ? That's the more important question.


Yes the frame and frontend are completly diffirent from a 4800 to a 6000. The frame part numbers are also diffrent on them.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Fireside is close. Stock NO plow prep 4800, Gas with Plow Prep 5200, Diesel with plow prep 6000. The only thing I am not sure of is no plow prep Diesel.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

fireside;1486487 said:


> Yes the frame and frontend are completly diffirent from a 4800 to a 6000. The frame part numbers are also diffrent on them.


No they are not, the ONLY difference between any 2011 and 2012 front end with different FGVWR is the torsion bars. Doesnt matter if you get a 2500HD regular cab gas with no snow plow prep to a 3500HD with snow plow prep, only thing different is the torsion bars which can easilly be swapped out.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

lilweeds;1487953 said:


> Fireside is close. Stock NO plow prep 4800, Gas with Plow Prep 5200, Diesel with plow prep 6000. The only thing I am not sure of is no plow prep Diesel.


5200lbs FGAWR


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's the chart, Gawr frt is the front rating for each model, there's no 6000# front, and no difference for plow prep with the front Gawr according to these specs from GM
Bill


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

nsmilligan;1490422 said:


> Here's the chart, Gawr frt is the front rating for each model, there's no 6000# front, and no difference for plow prep with the front Gawr according to these specs from GM
> Bill


Yes, crew cab diesels with snow plow prep have a 6000lb FGAWR


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

badabing1512;1490213 said:


> No they are not, the ONLY difference between any 2011 and 2012 front end with different FGVWR is the torsion bars. Doesnt matter if you get a 2500HD regular cab gas with no snow plow prep to a 3500HD with snow plow prep, only thing different is the torsion bars which can easilly be swapped out.


Have the dealer run the vin all the part numbers are diffrent for the whole front end not just the torison bars. I ran in to this during my research into my 2012 3500 hd plow frame problem( no frame made). i was trying to find out what the diffiences was in the truck frames and FAWR. The frame part numbers are all diffrent along with all the front end parts depending on the FAWR. My uncle owns a large auto bodyshop even all his stuff list the parts as diffrent. The 3500 frame has diffrent mesurements for frame repairs vs a 2500


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

fireside;1490451 said:


> Have the dealer run the vin all the part numbers are diffrent for the whole front end not just the torison bars. I ran in to this during my research into my 2012 3500 hd plow frame problem( no frame made). i was trying to find out what the diffiences was in the truck frames and FAWR. The frame part numbers are all diffrent along with all the front end parts depending on the FAWR. My uncle owns a large auto bodyshop even all his stuff list the parts as diffrent. The 3500 frame has diffrent mesurements for frame repairs vs a 2500


Correct but Im almost positive it the frame length that is different


----------

